# What does it mean when......



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

THe white pigeon showed up today and I noticed his first poop was very watery and a milky green color. He didnt want any water which was strange but ate from his seed dish when it was offered.. I have noticed color changes in the past of his poop but m,ostly they are black or very dark green with a white centre?
Is it anything to worry about


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with all the things they can eat outdoors the poops will be less consistant, sometimes if they drink alot of water at one time they will have water poops. not sure if there was something wrong how you would medicated without catching the pigeon and treating him in a controlled setting, after finding out what could be wrong with a fecal test.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

The rest of his poops were black and white this afternoon.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Just keep an eye on him/her. If he seems fluffed up, eyes closing a lot, lethargic, other birds picking on him, etc. he may have something. Otherwise, yes, poops vary depending on what she might have eaten and such....


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He(i think it is a he) always sits on our west facing windowsill all day and eats and drinks and fluffs up and takes mini sleeps but once late afternoon suppertime arrives, he flies onto next doors roof before flying away....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Post a pic of him when he is resting on the sill, we may be able to tell if he looks ill.....


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I will try and get one toorrow if he shows up again.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaye,
Here are some pics taken late this afternoon


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Two more pics*

Two more pictures Jaye...


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like he has a band on!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Naunnie said:


> *Looks like he has a band on*!


Sure does.
peter...The poops you were describing in your first post probably were from lack of food.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Are those his droppings? It looks okay to me. I think he is a white homer. Looks healthy to me. Anyone else?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe if you open the window and place the food inside, he will come inside.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with Charis, his poops was waterry because of starvation. Please lure him in and give him shelter. This is domestic bird unable to survive outside.
Once you have him, check the band numbers maybe his owner is looking for him.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I foundd out the band was put on by pigeon fanciers in ontario Canada calls to them go unanswered and no I can't bring him inside I will get shot!! He doesnty stay overnight, watches the sky then around late afternoon supper time flies off and we don't see him again until the morning.

In case you havent read through it here is my initial post when he first showed up.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/snow-white-pigeon-found-38887.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

peter683 said:


> THe white pigeon showed up today and I noticed his first poop was very watery and a milky green color. He didnt want any water which was strange but ate from his seed dish when it was offered.. I have noticed color changes in the past of his poop but m,ostly they are black or very dark green with a white centre?
> Is it anything to worry about


*Hi Peter, Did this bird just return fro a race,or along loft fly 2or more hours, or was this bird lost for a few days ?* GEORGE


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Peter. I read your other link. I'm sorry you can't bring him in. Try a PM to Pigeonlower. In the previous thread, they mentioned being able to rehome him for you. Just a thought.  Anyway how is he doing now? Is he poops looking better? If he is not caught, will you be able to provide food and water for him all winter?He sure is a beautiful bird! Seems to like having his picture taken too!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

George's question is a good one!
Depending on if the bird was racing or had to fly for a couple of hours could be why the poop looks as it does.
a 24 hour course of probiotics should have the poop return back to normal.
If it doesnt then I would look into other things.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a feral pigeon he is talking about. not his race bird, could be a race bird but now he is a feral untill he gets home where he belongs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

peter683 said:


> I foundd out the band was put on by pigeon fanciers in ontario Canada calls to them go unanswered and no I can't bring him inside I will get shot!! He doesnty stay overnight, watches the sky then around late afternoon supper time flies off and we don't see him again until the morning.
> 
> In case you havent read through it here is my initial post when he first showed up.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/snow-white-pigeon-found-38887.html


I remember now. After reading the other thread again I wonder if when he is absent for some time if he returns to his former home.
Maybe his former owners have moved and the loft gone.

Just to clarify...I believe the poops are fine now and we don't need to worry. I wanted Peter to know why they may have looked the way they did several days ago.


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

His past is a mystery to us.. Here is some more detailed information.

He showed up in the summer one afternnon during a wild windy then heavy storm. We figured he had been blown offcourse. He sat on the roof for awhile then when the rains hit he hid under my truck and stayed there for 9 hours!! We figure he must be exhausted as he did drink and eat the crumbled up crackers and sunflowerseed we gave him. Once the weather eased off and before dark he flew onto the roof and spent the better half of 20 mins turning and looking in all directions as if to figure out where he needed to go and was etc.

He is here most of the days now but leaves at night and comes in the morning. sometimes he will not show up for 2 days and then he is here bright and early on the third day. The longest he was missing was over a week and I thought he had been killed or returned to the owner which I wasnt upset about. We dont mind feeding him and making sure he has water but the winter is going to be tough unless where ever he goes at night if he does have a home they do not let them out too much over the winter...? Will see what happens. 
Also, sometimes he shows up in the mornign and is hungry with nothing in his crop and other times he shows up and his crop has food in it and he has a little bit to eat and a drink and then lays down on the windowsill for a nap.

Yesterday he was here in the cool and misty morning and i fed him and made sure he had a warm drink. Later on he was gone and a blue jay was eating his food. I was so mad!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am concerned for him with the winter...can you not catch him and let us try to locate someone on the website that can house him....he might be making it now but when it gets cold and when things are a bit harsh he will have difficulty finding food and predators will also have more difficulty often hunting harder for an easy catch which he/she would be...it's obvious you can't keep him for yourself...but I think we are all concerned for his well being..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he small compared to a regular feral Pigeon?


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

He does have a home otherise he would be here all the time day and night.. I was surprised he showed up today in the rain though..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He could be a she that has been relieved of nest duty. Typically, the hens have time off during the day. or...he/she roosts in a different place that is more sheltered.
Is the bird small compared to a feral Pigeon? I can't tell the size from your picture but if this bird is a roller, they have very little homing instinct so the bird doesn't know how to get back to where he/she came from.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

from what I have seen here this is not a roller but a white homer and I dont consider that a feral by any measure ... lost homers or any type of human bred pigeons are not a feral ,lost or otherwise and deserve any help they can get .. this bird most likely is roosting close by if it comes to this homestead daily for food


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> from what I have seen here this is not a roller but a white homer and I dont consider that a feral by any measure ... lost homers or any type of human bred pigeons are not a feral ,lost or otherwise and deserve any help they can get .. this bird most likely is roosting close by if it comes to this homestead daily for food


Bet you are right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Charis said:


> Bet you are right.


 it would be nice if someone around you could adopt this bird...white homers dont last that long out in the wild due to many things such as hawks for one , so if you can find anyone that will take in this bird it would be great and Im sure it would be easy to catch since it comes daily for feed so I hope someone might step up as its a very pretty bird


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

I still believe he has a home locally... his behaviour is not one of a lost bird. He is used to people and he is used to just sitting around and then leaving. I dont want to capture it or ship him to anyone as I think it would be cruel. I am going to try and find out where the owner is and take it from there.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck! You and this bird have a connection. Your concern for his well being says alot about who you are. Please keep us posted. Don't be a stranger! I have a good feeling there will be more pigeons in your future!!!


----------



## peter683 (Aug 14, 2009)

New pics posted here....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=432831&postcount=10


----------

